# Port Austin State Harbor partially closed for renovations



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Due to renovations, the Port Austin State Harbor in Huron County will temporarily close for the 2012 season. A limited number of slips on the West Dock will be available for transient boaters only.

More...


----------

